# Aquaticlife Nano CO2 regulator/solenoid



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Neato - made for Paintball tanks, with an optional adapter for standard CO2 tanks:
http://reefbuilders.com/2010/10/25/aquaticlife-compact-co2-regulator-nano-reef-crowd/#more-25688


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

$130! Pricey.


----------

